# Anyone heard from Crippen?



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

I seem to recall that Crippen's last message said she was going to London for a few days. Has anyone heard from her? Does anyone have a way to reach her? I am hoping that she is okay.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

If she is just visiting I would have thought she wouldnt have travelled during the rush hour its bedlam, so I hope she ok but of course shes not on the net so wont post until she goes home.
Im at Duxford on Saturday with me tee shirt on so if she says hello I'll post that,s she ok soon as I get home Evan.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope she didnt get caught in the train bombings in the past 24 hrs...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks trackend!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

i talk to her on MSN quite a bit, she was fine, if a little tired, when we last spoke........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Lanc. Was that in the last day or so?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

no, i think she's already left for london....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, hopefully she'll check in soon.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure she will be fine Evan with 3 million train journeys on the tube each day you really do have to be unlucky to cop a bomb.I know some have but its very unlikley


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

I know the odds are fortunately in her favor. I just want to make sure she's okay. It looks like the rest of the regulars have checked in.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2005)

Well evan I went to flying legends no wone approached me and i found no body so I'm afraid No luck locating Crippen brillient day out though I think we may have to star a Flying legends thread for the vids an images from it Im sure all the other guys will have hundreds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

Hope she is okay.


----------



## trackend (Jul 10, 2005)

well she must be fairly healthy as she just opened a new thread unless your a tougher girl than we thought Crip


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep. Good to know that she's okay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Tell her good wishes from everyone and that we are glad that she is okay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

i'll speak to her on msn sometime soon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Crippen (Jul 13, 2005)

I have just spotted this and was so very touched.... bless you!
I have sometimes felt a bit out of it on here ( it aint easy on hear for the female persuasion you know.... you are all lovely honest, you are just such a 'tight' male group). I love planes and I am trying to learn fast... bless me  
But this thread was just so caring 'Thanks' lad so much.
I will not get slushy... just 'Thank you'.

I got one foot on the train (morning of the bombings) as it was cancelled (first bomb had gone off). so like thousands of others I was most lucky and thankful .
I was on my way to do the galleries and also meet a rather lovely bloke and hope to meet him in when I do my re visit during the next few weeks ........ so keep your fingers crossed lads, this gal needs some lovin.
He's into fast cars ..... so I might need some 'intel' on F1, anyone out there got any ????? well gotta hold up the conversation you know!

Cheers Again !


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, if it's any consolation meeting your lad, Crippen, I have a story for you.

My wife has chat buddies from all over the world on the internet, but mostly from England. One of the blokes she was chatting with for quite some time was from Stoke-on-Trent. My wife, ever the matchmaker, thought he would be perfect for my sister. So she introduced them to each other online and they established quite a rapport.

The finally decided to meet in person. Craig would fly out to meet my sister. He spent the night before his trip to the states in London. His plane was supposed to fly out for their first face to face meeting on September 12, 2001. As you might have guessed, he didn't fly out that day. 

He did finally get a flight out a week or so later. Today, he is my brother in law! 

Not saying that this would happen for you, but I thought it was interesting that the distance and terror attacks did not stop two people who were made for each other from meeting.


----------



## Crippen (Jul 14, 2005)

lol that made me smile hon. If all else fails, tell your lovely wife to keep up with the match making and I will send her my profile  
all still fine for now (though I am not sure he's 'that' interested hon).


So Med.....King of the net surfers..... any good F1 sites for me to read up on? ( keep it simple....I would rather stick to planes, just enough intel to hold my own  )


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Check with CC on that too, Crippen. He is into cars as well as planes.


----------



## Crippen (Jul 14, 2005)

thought CC was into Minis?

*Minis in F1?????????????????????????????? now thats gotta be fun to watch*


----------



## Crippen (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a joke lads before you condem me    

(I do know a little....Jenson Button and such) idiots ( me being the said idiot ) overview required CC. 
*Ta!!!!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Crippen said:


> lol that made me smile hon. If all else fails, tell your lovely wife to keep up with the match making and I will send her my profile
> all still fine for now though.
> 
> 
> So Med.....King of the net surfers..... any good F1 sites for me to read up on? ( keep it simple....I would rather stick to planes, just enough intel to hold my own  )



Try the obvious, www.formula1.com  Thats a great site, lodas of information and even a countdown to the next race!

Go Giancarlo Fisichella! 8)


----------



## Crippen (Jul 15, 2005)

Have I upset you mate? you're as good as Med honest....( better...but dont tell med  ) gotta watch my mouth.... bad girl!!!!! I shall stand in a corner for a while  

Cheers CC.... even if there was a dig back at me in there ( I had been on the obvious one ....... but www.ww2aircraft.com wasn't the obvious one...yet it is the best  ).

Thanks honey...... you are a star.... I mean that.
Hugs.
Cripps x
did I grovel enough or would you like more


----------



## Crippen (Jul 15, 2005)

Just flicked around them......... thank you, they are great.
Toodles!!! from The Mad Northern Lass


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Crippen, you're a disgrace! How dare you grovel to those Southern Jessies!?!


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2005)

Listen D if she wants to grovel you let her the only grovling get to see these days is my kids asking for dosh


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

It's wrong out of 10.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Have I upset you mate? you're as good as Med honest....( better...but dont tell med  ) gotta watch my mouth.... bad girl!!!!! I shall stand in a corner for a while
> 
> Cheers CC.... even if there was a dig back at me in there ( I had been on the obvious one ....... but www.ww2aircraft.com wasn't the obvious one...yet it is the best  ).
> 
> ...



Sorry bout that...I had a little too much sugar as usual 

Another site - www.grandprixstats.com - Is good for F1 stats 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2005)

Great to hear from you Crippen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

crippen said:


> ( I had been on the obvious one ....... but www.ww2aircraft.com wasn't the obvious one...yet it is the best )



umm, if you mean this site, it's .net, not .com


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

I know, but thats probably the _net_ result of too much alcohol.


I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## Crippen (Jul 17, 2005)

Gee wiz you know me well CC
8) 

Co, com ....net!!!!! .....net.... ok got it

'D' you believe what I want you to believe OK???? hey Northern Boy, great back up there 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

welcome back cripps...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, welcome back after your painstakeingly long *2 day* absence. I wish I got welcomed like that when I take breaks as huge as that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

she's specail........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

> No entry found for specail.
> Did you mean spec ail?



Nope sorry, dont understand


----------



## Crippen (Jul 17, 2005)

ok CC what's up.....what did I do to ya mate? first you dont phone, then you dont write, no text, then no MSN, now you dis me infront of others, next you will say that you no longer care.....MEN!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

you know what i mean...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

I never dissed you!  I was actually making a stab at the lanc


----------



## Crippen (Jul 17, 2005)

well you are forgiven then.
 
but where has the love gone?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

It went in to town to pick up some milk, a DVD for the night and a few other bits. Traffic providing, it should be back soon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## Crippen (Jul 17, 2005)

very quick CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

If you like Lancaster so much, why did you move to Manchester? 

Oh well ive got to go to beddy-byes now, and I wanted to Play Red Alert 2  500 pics...w00t! Morning everyone.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

8)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2005)

What in gods name were you on about Cripps? Up there - Northern Boy...believe what you want me to believe - were you pissed? And YOU LIVE IN MANCHESTER!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 17, 2005)

plan_D said:


> believe what you want me to believe - were you pissed?



No, she was only like every women... controling.  

Sorry, Cripp. It was an easy shot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2005)

Love?.......Jeeze Women!!!


----------



## Crippen (Jul 19, 2005)

Plan_D I have no idea what I was talking about, I have had a sleep since then. If it was on Sunday yup drunk as a skunk (do skunks get drunk? who's seen one then?), I had a lazy day, BBQ, watched a film and drank too much. I should get a restraining order to stop me going near puters when inebriated.
Thanks for telling me where I live, could you make me a label too, like Paddington Bear, so they know where to post me home. Aww fanx!


Maestro.... sorry to disappoint you mate, I wouldn't have the foggiest idea how to control a man, I have enough of a problem trying to control myself ( I cant even do that reet well).

Deradler.... dont worry there is enough love to go round...    

I am sad today...Shaun Wright Philips going to damn Chelsea has left me somewhat gutted  
But the Mercury award list is out and some crackin good groups on said list yer????

Hey Lancs enjoy the airshow at Helston tomorrow hon... take pics ( did ya say there is a Gripen... ?)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope there is.


----------



## Crippen (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Free Love for everyone!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

plan_D will be pleased! He normally has to pay for it.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Not as much as married people.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

What, you mean you dont pay married people as much because theyre second hand?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

No, I mean that married people pay more for sex than I do. All I have to do is buy a drink or two for the chick.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah but I get it when I want to and I enjoy the companionship.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Point taken but it's not for me, yet.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> No, I mean that married people pay more for sex than I do. All I have to do is buy a drink or two for the chick.



... While a married guy got to buy flowers, candies and a new dress for his wife. Then he must take her to the cinema, then to the restaurant to get _may be_ a chance of screwing her later that night.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

That was exactly my point, Maestro.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Maestro said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > No, I mean that married people pay more for sex than I do. All I have to do is buy a drink or two for the chick.
> ...



I have no clue where you get that idea from. I have never had to do anythign like that. Like I said I get it when and where, married woman love sex just as much as there husbands due. Just because there are a few bad apples out there, that is a minority.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2005)

keep going, i'm taking notes.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Someday you will learn Lanc.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with Adler. It's never a problem with us either. We do it when we want, as long as the kid is asleep or at the grandparents! I also enjoy the companionship and having someone to share experiences with. We celebrated our 8th anniversary last night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats even on your anniversary. Me and my wife have our 2nd next month. I love the companionship and having some one to come home to.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats evan. My folks have been together 28 years


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Good on them! It's funny, but it doesn't seem like 8 years already. I wouldn't change anything either. I still enjoy my wife as much as I always have. After a couple of years, it just feels natural.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Congratulations on the 8th, evan. Well I enjoy the "company" of different women so there you go.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep, I used to be the same way. Now after 8 years of marriage, I can't think of being with anyone else though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Same here even. Someday they too will feel the same, some day......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

believe me i want to stay in a long term marriage, i'm just trying to persude the lucky woman she feels the same


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

You need to grow up first!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Maestro (Jul 26, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You need to grow up first!



... And get some experience. First love rarely hold more than two years.

Off-topic : Yoohoo ! 1000 Posts !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

well, i guess this's better advice than udet's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2005)

True to that. My first relationship only lasted about 2 hours! I heard her laugh for the first time and I almost threw up. I could not live with that laugh. Anyhow me and my wife are about to hit 2 years married now and 4 years together. YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

lmao!! her laugh was really that bad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes it was terrible. It actually embarrassed me. We were at an show in the School Theatre and she laughed really loud at something that was not funny. She was the only one that laughed and right there and then I sunk down into my seat and new that i was going to break up with her. Pretty shallow actually.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

it's proberly best i don't put some of the things my mates have said about the most current ex Mrs. Lanc..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I agree 

Ive only ever had one girlfriend, I only ever will have one girlfriend, and I have no problems to report. She's perfect! 8)


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Dont you have to get her revulcanized regularly though CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Re-vul-can-ized?


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Dont worry CC bad joke 
My first girl freind got pissed off with me after two days and slapped me on the head mind you I was only 9 and had braces on I was even uglier than I am now so she had every right to plant one on me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

He means your inflatable girl. Jeez CC, even _I_ caught that one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah right, you couldnt even catch a cold


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

I wish.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

I dont think Skim would have much problem pulling the crumpet CC one whiff of a Uniform and most of the girls go loopy better still with a few gongs and some scrambled egg on it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm just beating them away with a stick, I am!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, NS, you are a real babe-magnet, you stud muffin!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I'm glad you think so. 

Wait a minute, no I'm not.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

_"Oh yeah, I'm just beating them away with a stick, I am!"_ 

Is that the same stick you use to bat for the other team. 


I'm going to get tired of these lame one liners, one day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Wait, I mean


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 1, 2005)

Ah, that special piece of kit that the RCSS use to unjam things!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey CC is that you in you siggy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

yes, very unfortunatly it is......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn you should not show that stuff CC. It is very incriminating.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Tsk Tsk...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry but we really dont want to see your legs in that pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh yes you do!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay just maybe some people here like Lanc do but not the majority of us.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2005)

Please god no CC not the legs again  



trackend said:


> I dont think Skim would have much problem pulling the crumpet CC one whiff of a Uniform and most of the girls go loopy better still with a few gongs and some scrambled egg on it.



Seems to be true that Track, but as I keep telling my friends -A man in Uniform is only a man in disguise
 

Surely it's your charm and not the uniform NS????  

Hey Plan, are you sat down...... I have been on the waggon for a few weeks now, I am on Vimto !!!!  now that they have taken Boddingtons out of Manchester, Im on the other Mancs drink (Vimto). 
I even went out with friends and drank 'water' they thought I had lost the plot (have I?  ). Wonder how long I can keep it up for.

For the remaining drunks ( such a harsh word  ) amongst you (keep my seat warm just incase):-

http://www.beerandshots.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Surely it's your charm and not the uniform NS????


Why, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 11, 2005)

Eeeh, giv'over! Vimto and Eccles cakes! Tha's a blast from t'past!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2005)

Yea it is, whatever it was u said......


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 11, 2005)

Tha' findet hard t'follow Lancastrian?


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2005)

Awww Les, sorry hon.....I livth inth mi own lille Northern wold ( I live in my own little Northen World). 
Les dont be fooled by Meds very english voice, that boy is more Northern than he lets on  .

( I cant believe you put Eccles Cakes.... wot ya like, they make um upth road lad.... they are yuck!).

http://www.vimto.com/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

This is turning into an episode of Coronation Street.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 11, 2005)

Nowt nuffin' wrong wi' Eccles cakes! Tripe's proper nasty though.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

You drank water? What's this substance you speak of...wa-ter? Is it some kind of new alcoholic beverage? Do I get drunk off one shot!?!

On my Tuesday nights out I have to admit I drink, drink and drink alcohol like mad...*but* I do take a bottle of water with me for two reasons 1) It's very energetic and I need to cool myself off with a quick throw and 2) It stops me getting a hang over in the morning, by rehydrating myself!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Water is great. I must get through 3 litres of it a day, as well as the drinks I have with meals and snacks. My mum is angry because I got through 8 bottles of J2O in 2 days


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Good for your health! I also drink a lot, don't ask what!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

What, J2O or water?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

what is jay-too-o?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Juice in its element  Its overpriced fruit juice that tastes delicious.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

And probably only about 10 percent juice.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

And 3 percent water.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Therefore it is crap!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm, in thought the H2O...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

huh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Therefore it is crap!



No its yum! A chilled bottle of Apple and Mango flavour goes down a treat.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

must be very natural, concerning its color...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats an odd flavour  Most are yellow/orange, as per normal juice. Thats ones probably cranberry flavour, you get green ones too though


----------



## Crippen (Aug 12, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> This is turning into an episode of Coronation Street.


Dear God no!!!!!!! shoot me if I become anything like.

These J20..... look like having a high fart content, Im steering well clear  

Med ...the dont make tripe like the used to lad. Nor drippin butties ( eww.... the things my mother made us eat, it was like real life Fear Factor).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes I dont think I would like J2O.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

hehe... this same content has the cheapest Flock-a-cola I buy for 0.2 cents to come along with the cheapest vodka as a "brake"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

What kind of cola can you get for 20 cents.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

PragoCola, nonthing exact comes to my mind at this moment but there is a bunch of these "Dreck" drinks... tastes like shit and water and costs around 10 Crowns (cca 30 cents)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I think I have tried some of them when I was in the Czech.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

No I don't think so unless you've been to Vietnamese Store - or to some cheap Super or Hypermarket.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 13, 2005)

Can't remember seeing PragoCola - but I did see a chocolate bar called 'Tender Nuts' when I was there!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

It's more types: PragoCola, Kofola, Citrokola... But Kofola is very good, especially the draught one!


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 13, 2005)

Smoked a lot of 'Mars' cigarettes whilst I was there. A bit harsh, but otherwise quite okay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I am sure Ive tried that progocola stuff somewhere.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 14, 2005)

Med....... what you doing smoking chocolate cigarettes? aint that a tad messy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I used to buy those chocolate candy cigarettes when I was younger and then I switched the real ones. I just recently quit smoking cigarettes though, best thing I ever did. However I still smoke an occasional cigar everyonce in a while.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 16, 2005)

Well done for giving up. I am VERY impressed. I have never smoked, I watched my parents die as a result of smoking..... I just dont get why anyone would want do that to themselves and those around them.

Though I do share my passive flatulence with anyone willing not to move away from me  . they haven't done tests yet, it could turn out to be equally as bad for those sitting near to me as passive smoking...who knows.
Med you maybe? do you know of any farting tests carried out, or pics of farting that you can share with us  ?


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 16, 2005)

C.C or Skim are better bets for this one I reckon!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

While I'm honoured that you thought of me Med, I'll leave this one to CC.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, possessing a black belt in flatulence myself, I am happy to report no long term effects of second hand methane. Short term effects, including a malodorous effect, may include burning watery eyes, nausea, a desire to flee the effected area and an incredible urge to open windows. 

Depending on food ingested, some of the malodorous effect can leave one believing that some fecal matter has been left someplace in a room. These symptoms will disappear with the presence of fresh air, or a good air freshener. A word of caution on air fresheners though; in some cases it intermixes with the fecal smell resulting in one questioning if someone crapped a christmas tree, or flowers.

Lighting a match to alleviate the odor should be treated with extreme caution. Larger volumes of methane are flammable and depending on the purity of the methane, can lead to explosion.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

I quitted smoking some year ago.... it's shit! But I smoke weed form time to time.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 17, 2005)

Evan..... a lot of thought went onto that hon ( possibly a little toooooo much  ) but thank you.
I shall now only ... share with care


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2005)

cripps, I still need a better mug shot of urself... We have the one with u and the crackers on ur eyes..... Thats it.... 

Almost as bad as bronsons baby picture....

Almost..


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Evan..... a lot of thought went onto that hon ( possibly a little toooooo much  ) but thank you.
> I shall now only ... share with care



Sure, share with care, and share them anywhere!

Geez, that sounded like Dr Seuss!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2005)

"Loudly and proudly" is my motto. 

Any one where you can manage to not sh*t yourself in the process is a good one, really.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

hehe more Dr. Seuss:

If your fart has a lump, you've taken a dump.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2005)

If there's liquid in your poop, you've made soup. 

Alright, alright, we'd better stop it before CC gets back.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

True, this is getting out of hand!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Dr Suess and Nurse Skimmy  ..... I shall bare those things in mind during my next sharing moment 8) .


Les.... are the tiny pics of me not good enough? or did you post that B4 seeing them. Or has the fact of seeing them sent you blind ( or understandably sick  ).
(I can find a normal size one soon if need be, Im a bit restricted at the moment as I have a broken colar bone, so give me a few days M8).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2005)

hey only i get to call him skimmey he's mine!!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 21, 2005)

Your welcome to him luv
                   
ok thats out of my system, hope you two will be real happy together.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

I do tend to have that effect on people. 
Except usually it's all the wrong people.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> If there's liquid in your poop, you've made soup.
> 
> Alright, alright, we'd better stop it before CC gets back.



Sure, go and talk about toilet humour without me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

I haven't made a good soup in quite a while, thank god.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

I made some amazing soup in Spain, a legacy of eating some 250 nuts the night before.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

I have to say this...the football season has kicked off (very happy me, as I go to most home games) and my team were top of the league for nearly 48 hours. 
I was so please I downloaded the league table and copied it to my phone and now it is both my screen saver and my phone screen picture.
Then I get a letter from the manager saying 'Thank you' for my support and being a fan I am like one of the team....... so keep your TV on lads because I might be called up to play on Saturday.

God bless my boys!!!!!! ( Manchester City FC). 

An explanation to those not living in the UK, there are a few teams who have endless pots of money and buy players costing 22 and 23 Million pounds at a drop of a hat.... so they stand a better chance at winning the league.... but many clubs ( like my boys) dont have that sort of money and just have to do their bestist. And I am mighty proud of my boys.
I shall be there on Saturday in my new shirt cheering them on.
Those posting on here from around the world....feel free to follow my beloved team with interest.
Or tell me who you do cheer on and in what game?


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

My dad is a total Wigan bore - loves Wigan, even was going to pay money on EBay for a ticket stub from their first game in the Premiership against Chelsea. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

Nowt wrong with your dad lad..... tell him to buy, buy buy.
I think Wigan deserve to do reet well, they have really worked hard for it.... but if they beat my lads tell your dad I will be round there and there will be 'Hell to pay'.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

But he doesn't even come from Wigan! He was born in blinkin' Preston!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

aww bless him.

Most people who support Man Utd (eew I just typed that>>> off to wash my hands) dont even live in the same counrty


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Football....*Yawn*


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 26, 2005)

To watch, yes. It's fun to play, though.  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

No it isnt


----------



## plan_D (Aug 26, 2005)

Football is a scurge on British society. It is fun to play though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

but i think rugby's even more fun.............


----------



## Crippen (Aug 27, 2005)

So now I am a scurge Plan  
well I shall think of you when I am scurging this afternoon.
Yup Lancs Rugby is good too watch, but a tad painful to play.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

Hockey!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Cricket....now thats fun 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

an that's a brilliant game, that can be painfull too though.......

and in rugby i prefer to be seen as the one inflicting the pain...........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

A lot of the problems in this country are caused by football. And really, that's just sad getting emotional about sport. Rugby is great to play, I played for my school. Most sport is boring to watch though, except in my opinion Ice Hockey and Basketball are worth watching (Basketball has to a good, fast paced game to be worthwhile). 

And cricket...well, I can't watch a game where the commentators take time to tell us what kind of sweaters the players are wearing...

..."It's odd, none of the English batsmen are wearing sweaters today"...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

i think cricket commentry's great!!

"and with his lovely soft wrists he simply tossed that one off"...........

someone did actually say that once.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Cricket is great to watch, especially when we're bowling, cos every ball is build of of tention


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

Cricket is about as great to watch as paint drying.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Which can be very interesting...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

I'd rather smear jam over my eyes and let loose a load of African killer bees but okay.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Me too - It would take mighty long time for the bees to get to the UK from Africa, and most of them would die en route


----------



## Maestro (Aug 29, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Me too - It would take mighty long time for the bees to get to the UK from Africa, and most of them would die en route



Well, you never know... Brazilians imported African Killer Bees a long while ago... They spread up North to Southern US states. Taken from http://www.desertusa.com/mag98/sep/stories/kbees.html :

_To date, more than 100 counties in Texas, 6 in New Mexico, 14 in Arizona, 1 in Nevada, and 3 counties in California have reported Africanized honey bees. AHB continue the northward expansion of their territories by swarming, the process by which bee colonies replicate._

So you don't know... They could like the English climate as much as the American one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

it's a bitch of a trip accross the pond though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Speaking of Cricket, we simply kick ass 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah we rock!! we'll show those aussies why we ruled them and they were just annother colony........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Hell yeah! The Aussies must be desperate, Have you seen Shane Warne in that hairloss advert?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we didn't own Australia because we beat them at cricket. But just to keep the British in check...yeah, that's how we owned them...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Cricket sucks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Nah...its great ! 8)


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree with you Adler


----------



## plan_D (Aug 31, 2005)

This is a first for history; I agree with Adler *AND* track.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 31, 2005)

And me. Cricket sucks.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

Cricket sucks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

So I take it me and lanc are the only people with our heads screwed on?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Apparently.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Or the only people who have no sense of what real sports are.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

It is a real sport. More "real" than baseball.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont like baseball, I classify it in the same catagory as Cricket!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 1, 2005)

Cricket and Baseball are both as lame as each other.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Baseball is way lamer. Ive been considering taking next week off school just to watch the final test


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2005)

And that's why Britain is so stupid these days, sports comes before everything. Baseball is no lamer than Cricket.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

They're both equally boring.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 2, 2005)

Cricket's good, especially when the Aussies are getting thrashed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

Cricket sucks no matter who is playing. The game is just outragously boring just like Tennis and Baseball.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Cricket's good, especially when the Aussies are getting thrashed!



Hell yeah. You think we can win the ashes? 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 3, 2005)

We're in with a chance, but if McGrath and Warne aren't playing it'll be easy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

I dont think McGrath will be playing. Is Simon Jones fit and playing again?


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 3, 2005)

Don't know, I hope so


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, he's a vital part of out bowling effort. 5-44 he got at Trent Bridge wasnt it?


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 3, 2005)

Something like that, as long as he and Flintoff are starting we should do fine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeep 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Boring....


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

Not for us Brits, we're actually doing well in sport for once


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

That does not make the sport a good sport. It is very boring...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

All sport is boring if your team isnt winning  (Except F1...)

Jones is playing 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

F1 sucks also.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Nah F1 is good. Unpredictable, glamourous, and full of technology.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

I think it is boring. And Schumacher sucks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2005)

how the hell is F1 unpredictable??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Todays Italian Grand Prix was very unpredictable...anything can happen, unexpected engine/hydraulics failures, tyre failures, driver failures...Its not all Schumacher y'know...


----------



## Archangel (Sep 5, 2005)

F1 isnt full of technology anymore  that stoped when the have forbidden those skirts. and the most advanced Car ever was banned because of its revolutionairy damper system. (you know, that active hydraulic damper system. a computer was measuring all the time, and according to the measurement, the dampers wherre adjusted. ) because of that system the car was to fast.. -_-


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

F-1 is just boring. Fact is fact.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Archangel said:


> F1 isnt full of technology anymore  that stoped when the have forbidden those skirts. and the most advanced Car ever was banned because of its revolutionairy damper system. (you know, that active hydraulic damper system. a computer was measuring all the time, and according to the measurement, the dampers wherre adjusted. ) because of that system the car was to fast.. -_-



Ah, the Williams FW-14B. The skirted cars were awesome, as was the Brabham BT-46b "fan car". 8) 

It does have a lot of technology, especially with proposed new features thast we could see on the cars by 2008, such as devices that store the excess energy from the brakes, steering etc and store it for use as a "boost button". I understand for some it is boring at the moment, but 2008 is going to change all that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Doubt it, in 2008 it will still be cars driving around a track.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey that kinda thing gets me going  The BTCC is without doubt the best kind of motorsport though. (On a track, Rallying is THE BEST.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

I think all kinds of racing are boring.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Its boring if it doesnt involve any form of internal combustion engine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Its boring that they go around a track over and over.....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 21, 2005)

Ever since I bought a Slot Car track, the wonders of racing all evaprated! Like Der Alder Said, Round and Round and Round...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Slot cars suck, get a real car and then youll see


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

or a tractor- much more fun!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Nah...Cars are more fun in stubble fields than tractors


----------



## Maestro (Oct 22, 2005)

Personnally, the lone thing I like in car races are accidents... When 3 cars out of 20 finish the race, it was a good race.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

> Nah...Cars are more fun in stubble fields than tractors



even when towing 12 tons of bales?? i can assure you trying to stay slow enough so the bales don't fall off or so you don't break the trailor is a hoot!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Personnally, the lone thing I like in car races are accidents... When 3 cars out of 20 finish the race, it was a good race.



Whilst agree that when 3 out of 20 finish is a good race (Because invariably it means the shitty drivers do well, which I like to see) I think theres so much more to racing. Ill be watching the Moto GP later, as well as the French Rally highlights.


----------



## Crippen (Oct 30, 2005)

Just thought I would pop a post on to say thank you for the donations and the encouragement from folk on here, for the old China Challenge.

I did it!!! woohoo!! right pleased with mi ickle self.
It was hard and a fair bit of suffering went on, but blooming amazing, I had a fantastic time. It was good for me on oh so many levels and them there Mongolian mountains were a bit special .

If you want to peep at the pics, Ive put the lot on line, on www.crippenspath.cjb.net click on the *Crypt* and then on China challenge and photographs (lots of bad hair days, be warned), if you want to view without clicking each one you will have to log in (sorry). There is a diary of the whole trek on there too (no need to log in to see that though).

Anyway thanks lads.
Big Hugs Cripps

PS thanks Lancs for all your support, you were (and are) a star. I did wear my RAF cap and my Duxford fleece and spead the word of the Lancaster as much as poss hun. x (why is CC asking which is the best plane ever??? obvious answer doh!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

I know, I know, its the Fairey Battle. 

*Well done!* Well proud of ya!


----------



## Crippen (Oct 30, 2005)

Im chuckling CC .... you kidder you

(and thanks mate).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Good job there Crippen.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 7, 2006)

When you race an MX-5 against a Greyhound, thats funny.
Or the ensuing discussiton on animal "drive transmission" from the TV Hosts...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

cheers cripps


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> When you race an MX-5 against a Greyhound, thats funny.
> Or the ensuing discussiton on animal "drive transmission" from the TV Hosts...



Someones been watching Top Gear 

The ironic thing is that sometimes I wake up and wonder what drive people are, in sincerity! Then realise animals and people dont have drivetrains


----------



## Crippen (Jan 10, 2006)

4th gear me..... or some days reverse


----------

